# ,#401 not working. HELP!!!!



## c5drvr (Sep 22, 2008)

I am in serious need of help. I just installed a CacheCard, loaded the drivers, hooked up the ethernet cable, checked, and I have the power, linked and cache lights, entered the ,#401 in the prefix, did everything that people have said to do, and I keep getting "Failed. Service unavailable." every time I try to dial in. I tried resetting the TIVO, no good. I tried to reset the TIVO to reset all options, and now I am stuck in the inital setup menu and cant dial out and I cant use my TIVO. I am very frustrated and very unhappy. Please HELP!!!!


----------



## c5drvr (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, I got past the inital dial in by taking my tivo over to a house that had normal phone lines and dialing. But I still cannot get a daily call to work with the ,#401. I am very frustrated and thinking my 100 bucks wasnt worth it.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Can you ping the Tivo from your computer?

Does it complete a test call successfully?

If you can't do either one, please describe your network setup - how is the Tivo and internet connected, are you using static IP addresses, any type of firewall, etc.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you've got bash access then grab your logs from /var/log/{kernel,tvlog,tclient,svclog,messages} and post them here as attachments.


----------



## Tekrone (Oct 28, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> If you've got bash access then grab your logs from /var/log/{kernel,tvlog,tclient,svclog,messages} and post them here as attachments.


I'm in a similar boat.
I have the cachecard installed in my S1 and working (worth it for the menu speedup  ), but I'm having problems with the network;
1. I have the TiVo plugged into a netgear WGPS606 printserver so it has wireless access to my router, an actiontec GT704wg.
2. I can ping the TiVo both wirelessly and directly from a cable into the printserver.
3. I have Bash access using Telnet, and can ping the printserver, router, and external IP's (like a google IP) from the TiVo Bash prompt.

But updating is intermittent. In the last several days since install of the cachecard, I've had one successful update. But it usually fails - both updating or test calls.

So I'm vexed as to why, when I can ping into and out of the TiVo, the calls keep failing.

And how, exactly, do you "grab your logs" from the Bash prompt?


----------

